# African cave spider=tailless whip scorpion??



## Jimmy James (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw pictures of both the African cave spider and the tailless whip scorpion (at least, that's what I think it was), and they looked like the same thing.

Are they? And if so, is it a spider or a scorpion?


----------



## Prymal (Mar 22, 2006)

Jimmy,

They are one and the same. Although, both names are misleading and inaccurate.

These are neither spiders (Araneae) or scorpions (Scorpiones). They belong to the arachnid Order Amblypygi ("blunt-rumped"). One of the most common African species is_ Damon variegatus _and while they look a bit alien and to some frightening, they're actually quite inoffensive and make great invert "pets" if you can find 'em.

Luc


----------



## Jimmy James (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I've looked around to see if they were for sale.

Are they really rare in the pet trade?


----------



## Metzgermeister (Mar 22, 2006)

I dont think theyre too rare.. the pet store here(in Canada) has a bunch in, though theyre not very big. If they do turn out to be rare i might have to pick some up;P


----------



## Jimmy James (Mar 22, 2006)

About how big were they?


----------



## Brian S (Mar 23, 2006)

At the moment they are very common at my house. Here is my female with young. The adults are about 2 inches in body lenght but thats not counting the legs and pedipalps


----------

